# Ocjektive für Nikon



## captain-planet (23. November 2005)

Ich besitze seit einem Jahr eine Nikon D70  und muss sagen ich bin mit dieser Kamera sehr zufrieden. Das einzige Problem liegt darin dass ich nur ein objektiv besitze. Und jetzt wo Weihnachten schon vor der Türe steht habe ich mir gedacht dass ein neues objektiv eine gute Idee für ein Geschenk von mir an mich ist.

   Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage welche Objektive passen denn eigentlich auf eine Kamera von Nikon

   Ich weiß dass natürlich die hauseigenen Nikonobjektive drauf passen. Das ist klar! Doch da gibt es dann auch noch so Anbieter wie z.B. Sigma, die Objektive mit verschiedenen Bajonetten für versch. Firmen anbieten.

   Kurz gesagt: Ich würde gerne wissen welche Firma objektive herstellt und verkauft die auf die Nikon D70 passen. Und kann viell. jemand bestimmte Objektive empehlen? (ich suche ein lichtstarkes weitwinkelobjektiv, ein lichtstarkes Teleobjektiv und viell. auch ein Fishey)



   Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Captain-planet


----------



## saschaf (24. November 2005)

> Das einzige Problem liegt darin dass ich nur ein objektiv besitze.



 Wieso ist das den ein Problem?   

Wenn das eine Objektiv, dass du hast, für deine Anforderungen nicht mehr ausreicht, DANN und nur DANN ist das ein Problem. Nicht die Masse an Objektiven macht das Bild. Du solltest am besten erstmal darüber nachdenken, wo dein Objektiv dir Probleme bereitet und dann in dem Bereich eine Ergänzung dazukaufen.

Bei mir wirds zu Weihnachten wohl ein Sigma 18-50mm 2.8 werden, allerdings für Canon.

MfG


----------



## captain-planet (29. Dezember 2005)

Es tut mir leid das ich erst jetzt antworte aber ich hatte so komisch sich das anhört einfach keine zeit um auf die Antwort zu antworten. Aber mal danke für deine Antwort.



   Ich hätte gern ein Portraitobjektiv (ca. 70 – 100mm). Ich denke dass so ein Objektiv das Beste für wie der Name schon sagt Portraitfotos ist. Aber auch am besten für Schnappschüsse geeignet ist. Oder lieg ich da vollkommen falsch

   Natürlich gibt es da Objektive wie z.b. das von Sigma die von 18 – 200mm alles abdecken. Aber irgendwie befürchte ich dass viell. die Bildquallität bei solchen Objektiven schlechter ist als bei Objektiven mit Fixbrennweite. Lieg ich da richtig oder merkt man da keine Unterschiede

   Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Und zwar ist es ja so dass man bei den heutigen Digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras ja nicht sagen kann ein Objektiv mit Brennweite 25mm macht solche Fotos wie eine analoge Kamera mit einem Objektiv mit Brennweite 25mm. Das kommt weil der Chip in der digitalen Kamera nicht genau so groß ist wie ein handelsüblicher Farbfotofilm. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie da der Umrechnungsfaktor bei einer D70 ist!? Weiß das jemand oder weiß jemand wo man das herausfinden kann



   Danke



Captain-planet


----------



## dosensteck (6. Januar 2006)

captain-planet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hätte gern ein Portraitobjektiv (ca. 70 – 100mm). Ich denke dass so ein Objektiv das Beste für wie der Name schon sagt Portraitfotos ist. Aber auch am besten für Schnappschüsse geeignet ist. Oder lieg ich da vollkommen falsch
> Captain-planet



Für Portraits ist das 50mm F1.8 imho sehr gut. Besitze es selbst, Abbildungsleistung ist wunderbar. Weiterer Vorteil der Linse ist der Preis, kostet neu unter 150€.


Die Brennweite verlängert sich wie du angesprochen hast. Also angegebene Brennweite multipliziert mit dem Crop Faktor. Ansonsten hast du ja eh schon selbst erklärt warum das so ist   

Ich glaube der Crop der D70 ist 1.6, besitze zwar selbst eine - habe die Technischen Daten aber natürlich nicht auswendig im Kopf . 
Also  50mm * 1.6 = 80mm 

Ich verwende es selbst, und bin hochzufrieden damit.


----------



## HipLipp (22. Januar 2006)

dosensteck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaube der Crop der D70 ist 1.6, besitze zwar selbst eine - habe die Technischen Daten aber natürlich nicht auswendig im Kopf .
> Also  50mm * 1.6 = 80mm
> 
> Ich verwende es selbst, und bin hochzufrieden damit.


Hi,
also der Crop der D70s ist bei 1.5, ich schätze mal das es der selbe ist.
Nikon zeigt das allerdings auch in den Bildinformationen.
Einmal taucht das Objektiv auf und die Brennweite womit Photographiert wurden ist.
Beispiel:
Objektiv: 105mm
Aufnahme: 157mm oder so


----------

